# Battery Box pros?



## flipte (Apr 7, 2010)

hey,excuse me for being ignorant but what are the advantages of putting the battery in a box?
Im thinking of creating a box enclosed with waterproof liner and carpet. is that ok or should i still be putting the battery in a box?


Do you guys see anything wrong with what i have started doing?

Thanks!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 7, 2010)

Placing it in a box keeps it from sliding around and keeps the acid/corrosion off of your boat. You get some acid underneath a battery and let it sit for a while on your aluminum and you will wind up with another (unwanted) drain plug.


----------



## flipte (Apr 7, 2010)

Makes sense, should it be vented? its my first battery and mostly just for the trolling motor and a livewell pump (run periodically for short periods), will the battery heat up alot?


----------



## jdrautoworks (Apr 7, 2010)

WalleyMart has them for $9 for a group 29 battery.... Keeps the acid inside the box so no corrosion, all are vented through the wire ports, keeps that battery in place, and best of all cheap!


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 7, 2010)

All the Battery Boxes I have found online are vents. I believe lead batteries can give off hazardous gases so you would want the box to be vented.


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good topic.

I just got a Minn Kota Endura 50 for my jon and am trying to decide what to do with my battery box/tray options. I saw a Cabela's branded battery box for $30. It has ports and a built in circuit breaker, but it's only 30 amps. Update: talked to guys at marine shop and at Cabela's and they all advised 30 amps is too small, will be tripping all the time.

Cabela's battery box.

So, I did some more looking around and found this similar box from Minn Kota, with accessory ports and a built in 60 amp circuit breaker.

Minn Kota Power Center.

What do you all think? Too much money for what it is? I could go with a cheap box and an inline breaker, but I sure do like the convenience of a box that has outside mounted terminals for ease of use.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 24, 2010)

I looked at the Minn-Kota battery box, and decided to go with a plastic $10 box and a seperate circuit breaker. Cost about half the price of the Minn-Kota version. The Minn-Kota version does have easier access to the connection leads, you can unconnect the leads without opening the box. 

The disadvantage to the plastic box is the method it holds the battery in place. You bolt the box to your boat, Drop your battery in, put the lid on the box and then wrap the strap around the box. The strap holds the lid on the box so teh battery can't come out, however the battery is still free to move about insdie the box. This may or may not be a problem, depends on your conections to teh battery. If your wires are thin or you have circuit breakers attached to teh post you could break them off if the battery bangs around too much within the box.

The only real advantage to the box is it keeps the acid in the box, and it prevents the battery posts from making contact with anything else. To improve the plastic box, use a bungy strap and two eye bolts inside the box to hold the battery in place.


----------



## longjohn119 (Apr 27, 2010)

Screw or staple the strap in the middle to the floor (If you have a floor, don't screw it through the bottom of the boat) and then attach it over the battery box to keep it from jumping around. If the battery is in back it's not a big deal but if it's up front and you travel on rough water it's going to take a beating and jump around all over if it isn't strapped down.


----------



## bluegillfisher (May 6, 2010)

"If the battery is in back it's not a big deal but if it's up front and you travel on rough water it's going to take a beating and jump around all over if it isn't strapped down."
That is a good point. I am moving my batteries to the front seat and think I'll plan on building in a strap. I was thinking they wouldn't move around to much in such a small space. 

Thanks


----------

